
Pentagon Memo Acknowledges 1000s of Cyber Breaches That Compromised DOD Systems - Oatseller
http://www.natlawreview.com/article/pentagon-s-dc3i-memo-acknowledges-thousands-cyber-breaches-compromised-dod-systems
======
Oatseller
From the article

    
    
        The memo states: “Less than 0.1 percent of the 30 million known
        malicious intrusions on DoD networks between September 2014 and June
        2015 compromised a cyber system.” Any way you slice it, the DoD cyber
        numbers do not paint a pretty picture.
    
        First, there were “30 million known malicious intrusions on DoD
        networks.” That’s 30 million cyber attacks over ten months. That
        translates to 3 million attacks per month or 100,000 attacks per day.
        Every day.
    
        The “good news” in all this is that 99.9% of those attacks were
        thwarted or failed. On the other hand, because of the sheer number of
        attacks, there were tens of thousands of successful intrusions. Though
        the memo is not clear, less than 0.1 percent of 30 million is less
        than 30,000. Thus, in the ten month period ending on June 30, 2015,
        there were up to 30,000 cyber attacks on DoD networks that
        successfully compromised a cyber system.
    

Those numbers are incredible.

